# Very friendly female pigeon needs home for 2 weeks..West LA area



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

I have an uncaged pet pigeon and will be away 2 weeks in mid April. She never flies further than our balcony but I am worried about leaving her here by herself as she might try to look for us, also worried that if we find someone to take care of her she might try to fly back here and get lost or caged somewhere as she is very human friendly. She just laid her 6th set off eggs. If she has eggs she will sit on them but she will be ready to lay again in the time that we are away. She is very attached to me and my boyfriend and we have never been away from her so I'm very concerned.
I'm in West Los Angeles/ Santa Monica area, I would prefer her to be nearby incase she does try to fly back but anywhere in 50 miles is ok. Any advice would be great thanks!


----------

